# CPO Dwarf Orange Crayfish with Rili, CRS, RCS?



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

CookieM said:


> I recently took interest in CPO and I wonder if they go well with smaller shrimps? Anybody had these two species together successfully?


CPO will grab and eat both the babies or adults.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Will for one thing, you don't wanna keep rili's with RCS together. But besides that some people have had no problems with CPOs and dwarf shrimp. Just make sure there's enough hiding places for both of them. I'm sure they'll grab a shrimp here and there but as long as you have enough hiding places then the shrimp population will still grow.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Some CPOs will grab and eat babies + adults.

One of my adult CRS was grabbed. Though I saw that and shoosh the CPO away. I isolated her but part of the CRS was bent because of the attack, and she died shortly after that. I put her in fire reds+OEBT and they ate her within a couple hours.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I have 10 CPOs with my CRS/CBS colony and the CPOs tend to stick to their cave and the Crystals are too fast for them. 

Keep them well fed and they don't bother anyone.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

It seem like a hit and miss thing. I'll keep CPO in my biggest tank with cheap RCS =) my other tanks will be CPO-free.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

eklikewhoa said:


> I have 10 CPOs with my CRS/CBS colony and the CPOs tend to stick to their cave and the Crystals are too fast for them.
> 
> Keep them well fed and they don't bother anyone.


that's what I thought at first few weeks of having my CPOs. just give the CPOs a couple more months when 1) they get larger and 2) they get used to the tank. Even slow CPO may have a good day and healthy fast CRS may have a bad day.

also if you have a "colony", likely you won't notice a missing shrimp or two. unless you can witness the moment, you won't know at all.

Yes OP, you should keep CPOs with cheap cherry shrimps. Their reproduction ability will far exceed how many shrimps CPOs can catch.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

That might be true but I've never seen it happen in my tank.

I have 10 with them and have had them together for a few months now.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

the main key is the enough space!
yes cpo may kill ur shrimp, so u dont want to keep them with expencsive shrimps 
or if u dont care 5-6 RCS dying by CPOs when u have hudreds of rcs in tank, keep them together
if i keep 3 cpos and 20rcs in 20gal tank, they will be fine
but once i had this 20gal setup,
40 adult cpos and lots of baby growing, also more than 50 rcs lived together = my cpo killed most of rcs , i saw my rcs legs missing , head missing and tail missing everyday.
once cpos breeding, u gonna see the same thing too


my main cpo tank is 2 male / 8 female with babies in 20gal long tank <- i will never touch this group
however i have 30 extra adult cpo living in my empty breeding racks
9 of them are barried with eggs , about 130 1-2months cpo babies growing
what's the difference between CPO and RCS???? they are both rabbits

thats why i sell my cpos $3 each to my local ppl, and barried female for 10 bucks...


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

joon said:


> the main key is the enough space!
> yes cpo may kill ur shrimp, so u dont want to keep them with expencsive shrimps
> or if u dont care 5-6 RCS dying by CPOs when u have hudreds of rcs in tank, keep them together
> if i keep 3 cpos and 20rcs in 20gal tank, they will be fine
> ...


I wish you live near me. My local breeder selling $10 male $20 female.


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2012)

joon said:


> thats why i sell my cpos $3 each to my local ppl, and barried female for 10 bucks...



Do you ever ship them? I'd love to get in on that deal!


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

eklikewhoa said:


> That might be true but I've never seen it happen in my tank.
> 
> I have 10 with them and have had them together for a few months now.


just give it time 

but again, if you have a colony, more likely than not that at least CPO will try to catch the shrimps, and you won't notice a shrimp or two missing. Obviously this depends on the CPO's personality but aale CPOs are generally a lot more aggressive and may actively hunt for shrimps. Some are passive hunters, including females.

you'll be lucky when you catch the moment. even if you stare at your tank 23hr/day, it can still happen in that 1hr.


----------



## ElBoltonero (Jan 18, 2012)

Jill said:


> Do you ever ship them? I'd love to get in on that deal!


Get in line behind all the local people that want them


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

My male cpo actively hunts ghost shrimp. I started with 15 plus and in tree weeks am down to 5.they must be the quickest 5 I guess. I'd sell or trade my cpo today if I could get the $9 paid for him back.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sugardaddy1979 said:


> My male cpo actively hunts ghost shrimp. I started with 15 plus and in tree weeks am down to 5.they must be the quickest 5 I guess. I'd sell or trade my cpo today if I could get the $9 paid for him back.


It's cause he's lonely man... no females in your tank


----------

